# Rhubarb wine



## Boyd (Dec 26, 2014)

Have a 5 gallon jug of rhubarb wine that stopped fermenting at 1.01 and I was not able to restart fermenting.

Letting it age I noticed that there were bubbles moving thru the air lock even tho I have checked the CG over that past 3 weeks and it has remained T 1.01. There is also junk accumulating on the bottom of the jug although the liquid remains clear. Temp at steady 64 degrees

Checked the internet and found that rhubarb contains Malic acid so I am wondering If there is a malolactic fermentation going.

Any ideas?

Should be interesting to see how it tasted in comparison with other rhubarb wine.


----------



## Arne (Dec 27, 2014)

I am guessing, but it is probably degassing. since it is starting to clear, the co2 comes out and lets the wine clear. Arne.


----------



## Boyd (Jan 9, 2015)

Here it is 01-09-15. It has been bubbling for about 12-20-14.
It was degassed with a vacuum pump. Gravity still at 1.01.
I'll let it set till spring and see what happens. Don't like to bottle for a year or so after starting ferment.

Starting elderberry tonight. Following my aunts method for making juice. Boil it and then squeeze the juice out. She makes really good jelly to sell at the church bazaar.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry can't be much help in terms of the malolactic fermentation question. I'm thinking of making my own rhubarb wine. I've got more than I know what to do with, but I've always been disappointed in the color of mine when making pies/crisps, etc. I get green stalks, almost never any red. Flavor is nice, but color is disappointing. Did you have red or green stalks for your wine? Pic looks nice, just not sure what I might get with green stalks.


----------



## Boyd (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a dozen red rhubarb plants and get a bunch of red and green mixed from a brother in law.

Chop it all up, freeze it and you see the result.

The inside of the red and green look pretty much the same color.

I use the Dutchman technic, freeze the juice in gallon milk jugs and cut off the top to get rid of some of the oxalic acid. Wine made with pure juice.

Could be the stuff is spoiling. I'll see alon abut August of September.


----------



## Boyd (Mar 3, 2015)

Boyd said:


> I have a dozen red rhubarb plants and get a bunch of red and green mixed from a brother in law.
> 
> Chop it all up, freeze it and you see the result.
> 
> ...


 
Darned stuff stropped bubbling so I racked it and hooked the vacuum pump up for 10 minutes.

Checked it this morning and found the liquid in the trap had moved to the outside.

Had a taste. Mellow with out the sharp rhubarb acid taste.


----------



## Arne (Mar 6, 2015)

Maybe you had a little malo. going on. Hopefully I can scrounge enough rhubarb this year to try a batch. Our plants are pretty young yet, tho. If the liquid is moving back and forth you probably have movement from the barametric pressure going on. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Mar 6, 2015)

ozzie said:


> Sorry can't be much help in terms of the malolactic fermentation question. I'm thinking of making my own rhubarb wine. I've got more than I know what to do with, but I've always been disappointed in the color of mine when making pies/crisps, etc. I get green stalks, almost never any red. Flavor is nice, but color is disappointing. Did you have red or green stalks for your wine? Pic looks nice, just not sure what I might get with green stalks.



I like my rhubarb wine with a touch of raspberries, no more than 10% raspberries, and the color is divine. I call my rhubarb wine "Ravishing Ruby"


----------



## Boyd (Mar 6, 2015)

The next batch I am going to start malolatic fermentation on purpose to see what happens.

From what I have read on the internet malic acid is supposed to be the dominate acid in rhubarb. 

what the He$$ trying different thing is part of the fun of wine making.


----------



## Arne (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep and you get to make it the way you like it. Or at least try to. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 23, 2015)

[Bottled that rhubarb wine about a month ago and gave it all away except one bottle the boss ( wife ) told me to save for Christmas.

People I gave it to thought it was great.

Got about 14 gallons going that I started Malolactic on purpose to see what happens.


----------



## spunk (Dec 5, 2015)

How is the 14 gal of malolactic rhubarb wine going. Can you explain what and how and what malolactic is. Sounds like something i want to try but i dont quite understand it.


----------



## benaway (Dec 5, 2015)

Mankato? have you seen..... never mind, I am sure you hear that often. LOL
Rubarb, I have not seen that since I was a kid. Grand ma used to make a pie out of it. I LOVE IT!!!

good on you for making the wine


----------



## Boyd (Dec 5, 2015)

spunk said:


> How is the 14 gal of malolactic rhubarb wine going. Can you explain what and how and what malolactic is. Sounds like something i want to try but i dont quite understand it.



Still bubbling away. Hopefully it will be done before next summer so I can bottle it.
Malolactic fermentation uses a bacteria that eats Malic Acid and change it to Lactic Acid, a weaker type of acid. Doesn't have the bite of Malic acid.


----------

